# DIY'er Air Compressor Showdown, your help, Porter Cable Vs Makita



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

I always like makita, but thats just me.


----------



## algored2deth (Jan 7, 2011)

i have the makita. it is fairly quiet, sort of vacuum level. i can talk on the phone and carry a conversation with the compressor on, not that i normally do that stuff unless it is the mother in law.

the PC will be louder. 

either one works for what you want. regardless which you buy, you will need a decent hose. probably about $25 depending on length. you can get hoses for $10 at the stores. 

if you want a compressor, makita is great. 

IMO, also consider the dewalt battery run nailers instead. while a higher cost up front, you lose the air hose. had i to do it over again, i would have went with those. you can get refurb'd ones for <200 online with some looking around. if you already have 18V dewalt tools, it is a good way to go. for the nailers, i bought a 16G and 18G. knowing what i know now, i would have went with 15 and 18G. live and learn.


----------

